# PVC coated MC cable



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

If your PVC coated MC cable is similar to our TECK, then you will be pleased. One of your fellow Americans once referred it as magical lol.

UV resistant, bury it in the ground, bury it in concrete, lay it in a lake. Class 1 Div 1 rated. (too old to refer to the current classifcations)

Only down side, it requires lots of strapping, like AC90, to make it look nice when run on walls.


----------



## joab (Dec 28, 2019)

If you’re looking for rugged, you might be better off with MC-HL. As far as UV, I’ve had zero issues, but I don’t have any out there older than ~5 years either. I don’t think UV is going to be a problem though. 

I have no real world experience with high PH concrete dust.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I love me some Tek90.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've run miles....literally miles......of TECK cable in outdoor cable trays, all the way from 18/2 control cable to 1000 MCM 25 KV power cable (about 5" in diameter). Occasionally I've come back to add more stuff and the original, some of it nearly 20 years old, is still in good shape. 

I don't know about the PH though.

I would highly recommend TECK. 

At the plant I'm working on now, It's basic underground pipe and J-boxes. I talked them in to buying 500' of 12/3 WG 600 volt TECK for small motors and 500' or 18/2 shielded for instrumentation. We still have some of the 12/3 but we now have a 5000' spool of the 18/2........

Some TECK is better than others, some of the small stuff is fairly rigid and hard to work with while other types are more like sealtite with wires in it.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Don’t forget to de-rate for ambient temps if exposed to sun


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Depending on the conditions where installed, you might find the outer jacket gets hard and sometimes slightly brittle with age. Normally not an issue, if there is a piece of equipment that has the possibility of being moved/disconnected/reconnected in the future, I typically leave a bit of slack where possible. I find it worst right at the connector. It's like there is an interaction between the jacket and the sealing gland.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Teck has an outer jacket, armour and an inner jacket. That’s a lot of protection. It’s like wearing three condoms. 🤣


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

So for those buying and using teck cable in the US - what's it stamped? For NEC purposes is it a type of MC?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

splatz said:


> So for those buying and using teck cable in the US - what's it stamped? For NEC purposes is it a type of MC?


Some info.









Teck 90 Cable - Distributor Wire & Cable


Teck 90 cable originated in Canada but is a popular product in many areas of the world today. Teck Cable is composed of bare copper conductors with cross linked polyethylene insulation giving it a XHHW rating. Standard temperature range for these Teck products is 90 degrees Celsius wet or dry...




www.distributorwire.com


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

splatz said:


> So for those buying and using teck cable in the US - what's it stamped? For NEC purposes is it a type of MC?


Splatz.. I've personally only used this cable once, in the States. And it involved classified location outside in the elements.

Apparently, it's listed & new in the NFPA 70 @_ *-N-*_ 330.130 type MC-HL ( it's new to 2020 Code) *not a lot of information on it..

* _It's the very last section, in Article 330... It's the only footprint of "cable discription" I could find..

It's listed simular type cable from the manufacturer as: ITC-HL & TEC 90 and MC-HL_


----------



## joab (Dec 28, 2019)

splatz said:


> So for those buying and using teck cable in the US - what's it stamped? For NEC purposes is it a type of MC?


Jacketed MC cable for the lighter duty stuff. It’s basically standard MC with a thick PVC on the outside. In my experience it takes quite a bit of abrasion, but will crush with enough force. HW301: 600V AIA Power Cable, Type MC | Houston Wire & Cable Co.

MC-HL has a solid, corrugated armor instead of the spiral interlock and some additional interior pieces. MC-HL connectors are epoxy filled and expensive. It’s tough stuff.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The black jacket on jacketed or MC-HL and also black sealtight holds up way better outside then grey.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

We used CLX in the oilfield. Burly stuff.



https://www.okonite.com/media/catalog/product/files/CLX_Termination_Binder.pdf


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

460 Delta said:


> I have a couple jobs I’m planning out that using PVC MC will be the way to go. Lots of following iron work and such so that pipe work is really a bust, and flex is a massive pain to deal with. In the past I’ve ran oversized flex and pulled in tray cable but that’s expensive and a lot of time.
> How well does the PVC jacket hold up to UV from the sun, and high PH from cement?
> I’m asking the brain trust here and not some manufacturers best case scenario. I’m looking for real world advice I suppose.


i love it buddy


----------

